# Brain pressure



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Does anyone have this that they just feel that your blood vessel on your brain can just broke because there is so much pressure on your head.. or that you can get heart attack because there is so much stress. i feel most of the time this awful feeling on my head


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, I had pressure for a long time, that I could feel the point in my head specifically, exact place that actually i felt when got hit with DP, MRI showed nothing and in time it's a lot better.

More stressed = More head pressure and from what I experienced, can take a while to get better. I can still be really stressed out and get that feeling, but it no longer worries me, couple of headache tablets and lower my stress and it gets better.

Good antidepressant for me made my head feel like a heavy block of wood and some cotton to light and like i actually had space and not a constant tension.

Anxiety + Stress = Tension which is the band feeling

Heart attack, well yeah when you have anxiety often your heart is raised, i don't get that feeling but i take propranolol referred to as 'Beta Blockers' which lower the heart rate. Easy med to get, my doctors actually like me taking them


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah I still get this! Guess I’m not 100% yet.


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes, I feel this head pressure at the base of my brain as well as this stoned drugged out feeling. I have high levels of GH and IGF-1 which may be indicative of a pituitary tumor. What's surprising is that pituitary tumors may cause DP. I found this link between DP and pituitary tumors on pituitary.org https://pituitary.org/get-answers/pituitary-hormonal-difficulties-signs-and-symptoms-and-what-to-ask-your-physician I got an MRI earlier this week and I'm anxiously waiting for the results.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Head pressures of all shapes and sizes, Brain zaps, Spasming scalp, Feeling like things are crawling in your hair, Temple pain and pressure, Sinus pain...Numb sensations inside skull, Head full of cotton wool, Sensations of my brain swinging from side to side like the big hand on a clock going from 9 to 12 to 3 and back..................

Ive had them all and more...

Its stress and DP and anxiety causing it nothing more....

Its not brain tumours or cancer or the start of a stroke or brain damage... Its nothing of the sort...Its DP anxiety and stress symptoms...Of course the health anxiety in us will take all this stuff and run with it...

Honestly the way I deal and look at all these symptoms nowadays is very simple...

If it feels odd or strange or dangerous in any way its a damn DP symptom....Simple as that...Real or imaginary if it upsets me or scares me i treat it as a garbage DP symptom and discard it....

If I do ever get a brain tumour or cancer or have a stroke Im sure the immense physical pain involved in these conditions will let me know its time to go to the doctor or hospital...

In the mean time they are all being f****d into the garbage bag of DP symptoms where they belong...


----------



## Mirato (Jul 30, 2017)

Well said eddy! It took me a long time to accept that all these weird thoughts feelings sensations aren't just DP but something a lot more scary! DP/Anxiety can be really convincing. Like you said if it's weird or upsetting just treat it as BS DP.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

I had those horrible head pressure sensations all the time when my anxiety and DPDR was bad in 2015 and 2016 after having a severe panic attack. Not only did I have head pressure sensations but I had feelings that there was so much pressure in my ears that they were going to burst and there was the pressure sensation on my jaws and bridge of nose. Now I only get it occasionally and not as bad as I did before.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

All the time


----------

